# letter from parents to support settlement visa??



## Menahil (Mar 9, 2014)

Dear All

I am residing with my parents and will be providing a letter from 
them to spouse my husbands spouse visa application form. can someone 
please advise what exactly the letter should mention..dont want to write too much or 
too little. I will also include a housing inpection report..and also parents rent statement 
as the property is a council property to show that parents are paying full rent anf receiving no benwfits. Furthermore, i am not able to provide a utility bill in their name 
but will provide their recent council tax statement. Will all of this be suffice to cover 
accomodation?

I have asked the housing department to provide a letter which they have not done. but i guess
the housing inpection report will cover the fact that the property has enough 
room to accomodate another person

Thanks 
minnie


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

All they need to do is confirm in writing that they are willing to have your partner live with them.

I believe if it's council housing you will need permission from the council.

A council tax bill is sufficient.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Dear Entry Clearance Officer

We write to confirm that our daughter xxx and her husband xxx can live with us in our property free of rent and utilities as long as they need to. 

Yours sincerely

You should get a letter from the housing department as they own it and your parents are effectively subletting which they should authorise:


> Subletting is only allowed in certain circumstances and you almost always need permission from your landlord. You may be allowed to rent out a room, but if you attempt to sublet the whole of your property without permission, your landlord may be able to end your tenancy very easily. This is particularly likely if the landlord is a council or housing association.


Shelter England on Subletting


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Menahil said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am residing with my parents and will be providing a letter from
> them to spouse my husbands spouse visa application form. can someone
> ...


Also proof of income to meet requirements to bring fiancé or spouse into UK, your parents cannot sponsor your spouse.


----------



## Menahil (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks guys you have been a great help. In regards to the application
yes as im the sponsor all financial documents are from me. 
I sm only concerned about the accomodation part as i have read 
that many have been refused due to accomodation alone. 
everything else is fine for me its only the letter from the housing service
The request for a letter was sent last friday and have not heard anything yet.
The housing inspection report is scheduled for next week so will 
get that then hopefully and once i get this letter i should be done and then 
will provide list of documents to check if its ok.

Any other advice or tips are most welcome.


----------

